# Olsens look up Bridge of Earn A 31



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

I am looking for the Official Number given to this vessel in 1921 when she was sold out of the Royal Navy. She was captured in 1915 by HMS Undaunted, She was sold back to Germany in 1930. Hopefully someone will have an Olsens between 1921 and 1929.

Thanks in anticipation 


Andy


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Andy,
BRIDGE OF EARN A851 O/N144813 on Aberdeen reg 7/6/1922 sold to foreigners 21/1/1924

regards
Roger


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Roger


----------

